# How long does it take for your hair to grow?



## Nicole86 (Feb 9, 2011)

A few months back i went to get a hair cut, and they insisted on thining out my hair because it's thick, They thined it out too much at the ends. I want to cut 3 to 4 inches off and be able to have it back by summer, is that possible? How long does your hair grow every Month? (Im also taking vitamins to help grow faster)


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 9, 2011)

My hair takes 1/2 inch a month, to grow.


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 9, 2011)

The average growth rate is 1/2" per month, so if your hair grows at that rate, then you'd get 2" back by June.

I think my hair grows slightly faster than that, but definitely not an inch a month or anything.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 10, 2011)

I wanna say mine grows about a 1/2 a month maybe less.


----------



## Nicole86 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks! Im sure it'll grow a little faster, if i take those vitamins as well. Yeah i just want my hair to grow a lil thicker since that girl messed up my hair and thinned it out  :/


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 10, 2011)

My hair is fast growing. Takes six months to reach ten cm.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 10, 2011)

I would say a bit more than 1/2 inch per month, although lately it seems it has been growing just to get more brittle and thin. Taking something to help it grow helps tremendously, i am back on evening primerose oil myself.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I grow about a half inch a month myself, right now its been about 2 weeks and i have 1/4 roots showing


----------

